

Computer program 'perfect at poker' - butlersean
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30718558

======
gcp
I'm a bit curious how dealing with different opponents is dealt with. It seems
that to prove such a model "optimal", some quite strong assumptions have to be
made regarding the encountered opponent strategies? Or it's provable there is
some optimal exploration vs exploitation tradeoff in discovering them?

